# 07 grizzly rear outer cv joint removal



## yahmahagriz76 (Dec 16, 2012)

is there a way to remove the rear outer cv joint cup?? Please help!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Clamp the bar in a vise, give it a wack with a hammer.


----------



## yahmahagriz76 (Dec 16, 2012)

We have tried that. It is a little loose but won't come off. Any other suggestions?


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Clean the joint out as best you can and look for a retaining clip along the edge of the cup.


----------



## yahmahagriz76 (Dec 16, 2012)

Can't find any type of clip


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

u got one thats being a pain in the *** here. What size hammer are u useing. when i do them i use a 10lbs. hammer when a solid rod witht he joint in the vise


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I had to replace my outter boot on my rhino and it wouldn't come off either so I just removed the inner boot and and slid it on that way. I didn't use a big hammer tho. Good luck bud you might have to break it apart and get a new joint for that end.


----------

